# Suche einen Gästepass für Diablo 3



## Cardlic (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Würde echt gerne Diablo 3 anzocken nur will ich nicht gleich 60 Euro ausgeben dafür...

Also falls jemand noch einen übrig hat bin ich echt dankbar dafür..

Lg Cardlic 

Und Danke im Vorraus


Meine Email Adresse wäre Cardlic@gmx.at


----------



## Cardlic (10. Juni 2012)

Leute bitte es ist lebensnotwendig für mich


----------



## SILLX (10. Juni 2012)

ich hab einen für dich kann aber erst morgen geben da ich bei mein onkel bin momentan und die keys zuhause liegen.


----------

